# Need to extend wires



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Just wondering can you use speaker wire to extend the length of a led skull light set?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Can you give a little more detail about the skull lights? Do they plug into a wall outlet, or are they battery powered? Do you want to extend the distance between each light, or the distance from the 1st light to the plug/battery pack? In general I'd say yes you can, but it depends on the lights and the wire used. If they're battery powered you're pretty safe, but if they're 110V there's a lot of potential hazard.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry about that. They are battery powered. The middle skull has the battery box and wire plug ins. Need to extend the other two out eight feet in seperate directions.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

8 feet you are good with, long distances say 100 feet, the signal will not travel as far and your light will be dim. Found that out last year with a wiper motor on a 12 volt line. Hooked up the wires still on my 200 foot wire spool just to check it out and it had issues, just too much wire in between.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

